# Need your help again



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

More off the upper part of the chest into the neck and round out the rosette on the lower left side. It looks long at the elbow which makes him look shorter up front. It could be the angle but his nice tight front feet aren't getting a good view.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

This might help Roxy-babe  I would be nervous wreck if Enzo was mine not to mess up anything - he looks so good , but I also think that jacket needs some "moderation" . It is now a "perfect ball" : ))), so much skill was needed to do that : ))) !!! I just think that it needs some additional scissoring front and yes, little bit shorter on the bottom - BUT IF IT GOES WRONG I DID NOT SAY ANYTHING LOL ; ))) !!!!!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> This might help Roxy-babe  I would be nervous wreck if Enzo was mine not to mess up anything - he looks so good , but I also think that jacket needs some "moderation" . It is now a "perfect ball" : ))), so much skill was needed to do that : ))) !!! I just think that it needs some additional scissoring front and yes, little bit shorter on the bottom - BUT IF IT GOES WRONG I DID NOT SAY ANYTHING LOL ; ))) !!!!!


That spoo is beautiful!
He looks vaguely familiar, where did you find him?


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah I'd say more off of the chest and tighten up underneath. I think the bracelets are fine, everyone does them differently. I have yet to see two that are exactly the same.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Heh Jak LOL - he is just one of like gazillion poodle images in my database of black poodles LMAO 

Did not put the name by it when I was saving it :smow:, sorry :doh:


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Heh Jak LOL - he is just one of like gazillion poodle images in my database of black poodles LMAO
> 
> Did not put the name by it when I was saving it :smow:, sorry :doh:


Lol, I'm the same
I go to save some pictures, and it says do you want to overwrite, and I realise I already have a copy of it lol

Maybe cbrand will know??


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Not sure if this is correct or not.. BUT IT WAS FUN TO DO!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Not sure if this is correct or not.. BUT IT WAS FUN TO DO!


That looks great Fluffyspoos, although I don't know if you want to bring down the front bracelets, rather trim the bottom of them to see the feet


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

jak said:


> That looks great Fluffyspoos, although I don't know if you want to bring down the front bracelets, rather trim the bottom of them to see the feet


Yeah I agree more of the foot would be good to see, I just didn't want to blend that 8D I'd have to blend food and floorboard to bring it up.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Yeah I agree more of the foot would be good to see, I just didn't want to blend that 8D I'd have to blend food and floorboard to bring it up.


Lol, I figured that!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

think of more of a tear drop shape rather than a big ball, and that might help tighten up the jacket/chest area a bit too... The angle is looking down on him a bit though, so ti's ahrd to get a good full profile view, but I think for sure it needs *tightened* up more underneth. I wouldn't want to do anything to his topline for now, you want hair there to work with, so leave it be for now, just bring the underline up to his elbows a bit more I think. And yeah, he has nice feet, so show them off, don't hide them! The back ones look ok, but the front ones need to match.

Great editing fluffy!!! It is fun to draw on the pics isn't it!!! hehehe


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> Great editing fluffy!!! It is fun to draw on the pics isn't it!!! hehehe


It is! I can't wait to do it on my own dog! ^^


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I will if i can get some better pictures tonight. 

My sister did not trim him for about a month or the last ime i posted so we wanted advice before we did trim him.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

ok Updates my sister trimmed his jacket more. Please excuse his cuffs they where wet.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

He is beautiful. The grooming job looks good to me but don't take my word for it. His color is awesome!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I think this looks great. Perhaps he needs a bit taken off of the front of the jacket. It arches up nicely from the elbow, but it doesn't quite keep the same line as it curves back from the sternum.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yup I agree, you can actually see a slight bulge on the first pic of the line from his chest to his throat, take that down and it'll look great!
Also a slight corner is still on the bottom right of the rosette that could do with rounding out a bit, and possibly a slightly more rounded edge on the bottom left of the jacket where it goes up to the ribs.

But yes, it's all coming together nicely now!!!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

flyingduster said:


> yup I agree, you can actually see a slight bulge on the first pic of the line from his chest to his throat, take that down and it'll look great!
> Also a slight corner is still on the bottom right of the rosette that could do with rounding out a bit, and possibly a slightly more rounded edge on the bottom left of the jacket where it goes up to the ribs.
> 
> But yes, it's all coming together nicely now!!!


Thanks cbrand and Flyingduster 


I showed my sister this pictures so she can go by it when i first started this thread.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

OMG, he is beautiful. I can't wait to see how he does in the upcoming shows!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

He looks gorgeous and I love the grooming on that dog you posted.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

KPoos said:


> He looks gorgeous and I love the grooming on that dog you posted.


Yes I like her also she is a graphic poodle I am not sure on her color though.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> Yes I like her also she is a graphic poodle I am not sure on her color though.


I don't know anything but the normal colors. Those silver beige and the rest confuse me but it's a pretty color.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> Thanks cbrand and Flyingduster
> 
> 
> I showed my sister this pictures so she can go by it when i first started this thread.



_LOL Roxy!! This is one of the photos I go by! That's too funny.

Enzo is looking good girl._ :top:


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> _LOL Roxy!! This is one of the photos I go by! That's too funny.
> 
> Enzo is looking good girl._ :top:




HAHAH that is funny i think that dog looks so nice the grooming is on point IMO.

She stood out in the ring not only because of her presence but her grooming help too. 

I will probably see her again at this ventura show.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

She's also not too overdone. She's got a bit much on top for me but she looks really nice. She's probably a special?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

KPoos said:


> She's also not too overdone. She's got a bit much on top for me but she looks really nice. She's probably a special?


I dunno I have seen Ted Hickmen with her for a while so I am not sure if he is trying to finish her still or what. 

She was at the san diego poodle specialty and that was the first time I saw her.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Ahhhhhh..... Enzooooo  !!!!!

He looks fantastic - you girls are amazing !!!!!!! 

I also can not wait for him to start his AKC career  !!!! What a "stud" :eyebrows: he heeee !!!


----------



## Poodlepal (Nov 1, 2009)

On your revised picture I think you need more hair on the underneath back near the loin. It is too tight and needs to be more of a rounded shape. And the upper cheds near the shaved neck needs to be angled in and rounded in more. Looks like it points out instead of angles in.


----------

